# Trying out California Surface Iron Jigs



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A friend of mine sent me some of the surface iron type jigs that they use in California. They are different than what we normally use. The body of the jig is made of bronze, strip of reflective tape on each side, hook attached with a welded ring. This type of jig is designed to be cast out and let it flutter down and it is jigged back to the boat. I'm going to take them out and see if the AJ and Tuna here like them.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

They Work


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, they will get hit!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used the Tadys, Ironman and Sumo jigs here with great success. The Ironman light in 3 1/2 oz blue mackerel is a tuna killer


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I've used the Tadys, Ironman and Sumo jigs here with great success. *The Ironman light in 3 1/2 oz blue mackerel* is a tuna killer


 Been holding out on us here I see!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ha! I'm pretty sure they have accompanied a pic or two I've posted in the past however many years! Just gotta look closely.

I had bought some through a catalog a long time ago and started using them about 9-10yrs ago. I brought some other brands and styles home from Northern California several years back and have done well with them too.

They are very fun to fish and can be given so many actions and rigged with many hook options.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice! what's the difference to a diamond jig? the pic looks like it's flat but i cant really tell.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Raider jig pictured is a flat jig. Some "Iron" jigs have one flat side, one rounded or other various bodies. They have a great fluttering and swimming action to them


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

i typically have a 4oz diamond jig at the ready to throw when i run offshore. these look much better with the nice paint schemes. might have to get a few.

thanks


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah irons are much lighter than what we use here. I have a bunch I brought back with me from CA but have yet to try one here.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

caught my first snapper on a sumo Jr. heavy iron. and hooked my first Tuna out here on a Tady 45 surface iron.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Rick Ozaki is a great guy and he is getting ready to expand his business which is Pro power Winder (reel spoolers) to include a wide range of fishing accessories and tackle. He will have a web site/store up soon. Bowever if you are interested in a good deal on a variety surface iron jigs give him a call at (310)329-0022.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

best place to get them is Ebay. look for the lots with rusted hooks and missing rings. take the ones with the least amount of paint (usually the ones that got hit the most) braze some new rings and add your favorite hook.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I have quite a few 2 1/2 oz Krocodile spoons left from my pier days for tossing at poons.
Will these work using the same retrieve or am I looking at serious line twist?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

kanaka said:


> I have quite a few 2 1/2 oz Krocodile spoons left from my pier days for tossing at poons.
> Will these work using the same retrieve or am I looking at serious line twist?


used to throw those for cuda and run 2ft of 90lb wire and a swivel above it. no line twist issues.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

kanaka said:


> :thumbsup:


+ 1


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Kim, any feedback on that bomb?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

LP they work great! The surface Iron concept allows you to work a jig through the water column on diagonal rather than just vertical and you can throw it to where the fish are showing. They must be catching on well around the SE because just about every major online tackle shop is carrying the Raider and Tandy brands now.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

While on long distance trips (fishing 10 days) I used that very jig to catch wahoo. They'll jump on it. Those AJs and others will eat it up.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

fishmagician said:


> While on long distance trips (fishing 10 days) I used that very jig to catch wahoo. They'll jump on it. Those AJs and others will eat it up.


yeah, they call them wahoo bombs. along with some others that look like giant bucktails with spinner blades on the hook. 

I'm very familiar with the surface iron Kim, having grown up in southern California. I was curious how you were doing in the gulf with them. have you tried throwing them for wahoo on the slide?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Not specifically, I'll give it a shot next week with Mike at the rigs and if he don't make me walk back I'll let you know how it works out. I've thrown them at AJs, Kings and Bonito and they eat them pretty good.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I've used the Tadys, Ironman and Sumo jigs here with great success. The Ironman light in 3 1/2 oz blue mackerel is a tuna killer


What size leader do to use?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

WARNING: Put 'em on wire...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I figured that one out. This is how I have rigged them for toothy fish.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure why but I've always been told not to use cable and single strand only. I know the swim better with 18" or so of #5 single strand.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll sacrifice a little on the lure action end for less break offs. I've lost fewer lures with the cable than with the single strand. At the rigs I've found that I needed to use a heavier single strand to get away from bite offs and that led to the kink issue, so I don't think I'm loosing much.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

A jig is a jig is a jig..


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Surface Irons are for surface fishing.*

Many of the good ones are poured out of Aluminum or Zinc to keep the weight down. When Tuna are busting on the top, a surface iron will catch those that won't eat a popper. I often run them so fast that they skip out of the water frequently.

On some of the floaters way off Venice they are absolutely deadly. Cast them far and reel them fast when you are seeing only an occasional surface bust. You'd better hang on.

I fished surface irons off Navarre Pier in 1963. Caught lots of Bonitas and Dolphin. Got spooled by a couple of Blackfins or maybe they were Sea Monsters.

Light surface irons don't sink fast enough in deep water. Good enough for 100 feet or so, though. They have more action than regular diamond jigs. Yellow/green, blue/white and solid white have been good to me.

I still have a bunch of Tady surface irons and I may have a mold to use Zinc in around here somewhere. I hate to melt Zinc.


----------

